# jwcardys wifes bagged 2012 Beetle



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just a late night garage teaser. front passenger side still needs notched. still on the stock 215/55s. should go lower with a little smaller tire. 

 

this is all i have for you right now. just got finished right before work called. will be out of town for a couple of days. i will get more pics when i return home. enjoy. 

-wes


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

one lucky wife :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

DGK_KGD said:


> one lucky wife :beer::beer::beer:


 HA! im the lucky one!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

**** SON! Screw the car, more shots of her! 

And I was going to buy my wife a new beetle, but she wanted a Mini, so I put the deposit on the custom build today.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

woahsah


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

pics of the s2?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Its our fun car. Looks stock. 

 



martin13 said:


> pics of the s2?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice! looks good to me, I bet it's fast.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

martin13 said:


> Nice! looks good to me, I bet it's fast.


 Girl or the car? 

:laugh:eace:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

more pics of the wife....I mean car..... :laugh: 

Beatle looks good!!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this guy is doing it right.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

gay instagram pic...


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wife :heart: 
Car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

you are a very lucky man! a bunch of nice cars and a hot wife.....you made my day! you r my hero!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

s2k looks bad asss and so does the new beetle


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sick :beer: :beer:


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

saw the beetle at shownshine today....love the air ride setup....maybe you can help me once mine comes! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

More pics of my wifes 2012 Beetle. Still running stock 215/55 tires. Still needs a notch. Put it in a VW show the day after I bagged it and won my class. 

-Wes


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The trunk was purchased from a local antique store here in Omaha. It was also built here in Omaha back in the day.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice :beer::thumbup:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sik bug!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

boosted s2k


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I cleaned up the tank today and polished the hardlines.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> HA! im the lucky one!


 Yes you are:heart: 

looks great really digging the trunk in the trunk lol:thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

and it's notched... 

 

the beetle and my boys static gti.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Very, very cool car. :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome :beer:


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Pleaaaaaaaase lose the front plate. 

It's like a large zit on Jenny McCarthy's face.


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LOVE em, but ever fuch wheels I have ever seen are out of my price range.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

very nice :beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Installed a color matched OEM turbo spoiler this weekend.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

vjg1215 said:


> Wife :heart:
> Car :thumbup::thumbup:


x2


*Wants your life*


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just a couple of pics of the Beetle from Eurowerks6 that have surfaced.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I dig it, nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Glad to see you removed the front plate. 

Bumperplugs.com fillers? 

Have those on the wife's Touareg. :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Glad to see you removed the front plate.
> 
> Bumperplugs.com fillers?
> 
> Have those on the wife's Touareg. :thumbup:


 even better! plastic plugs i picked up from lowes and color matched paint from walmart:facepalm: 
lol i needed a quick fix for eurowerks...it worked hahah


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

jwcardy said:


> even better! plastic plugs i picked up from lowes and color matched paint from walmart:facepalm:
> lol i needed a quick fix for eurowerks...it worked hahah


 Looks good to me!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> even better! plastic plugs i picked up from lowes and color matched paint from walmart:facepalm:
> lol i needed a quick fix for eurowerks...it worked hahah


 That's why when I picked up my wives new car today I told them if they drilled her bumper that I would shank them then make em get me a new bumper.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

getting a little attention...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw that in the September PVW! Congrats!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. Tony Mac texted it to me today. We still only have Julys issue on the shelves around here...


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Saw that thing at Eurowerks and that trunk setup is very well done! :beer:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Didnt you win a trophy for best air? Also seen this at EW6


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! Very clean bettle you and your wife have there :thumbup:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Didnt you win a trophy for best air? Also seen this at EW6


 Yep! Wes won Best Air Ride setup. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> Yep! Wes won Best Air Ride setup. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Good Job! who did the hardlines and was it hard to do? Im thinking about doing it or getting it done this winter. Since I wanna make a nice false floor for my air I have now.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Good Job! who did the hardlines and was it hard to do? Im thinking about doing it or getting it done this winter. Since I wanna make a nice false floor for my air I have now.


 Wes did his own hardlines. Not sure where he got his bender, but he said it wasn't really that hard. He said the hardest part was mirroring one hardline after doing the other since it had so many bends in it (like the ones that go from his compressors to his water traps and back down). I'm about to install my air ride system in the next couple weeks and Wes is going to be helping me out with my hardlines  It'll be nice having someone who knows what they're doing help me me out! :thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea its nice having people that know what their doing, help out. I had Eric Johntson do it and I helped lol. Well tell me your turn out on the hardline and give me some tips


----------

